# Name for body part



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys, after many a month trying to locate a body person, I found one! He was referred by a customer and is very reasonable. Old school, been doing cars for 48 years. So, I have some questions,
1. What is the name of the braces that go from your back window to the trunk floor behind the back seat? Mine are rusted and I'd like to fix them when getting the trunk done.
2. I've got catalogs from three different vendors, the prices differ tremendously, who do you think sells the best quality piece for the piece of metal behind the back window?
3. Is it better to buy a whole one piece trunk pan, or the three pieces?

I'm going black with a pearl clear coat. I'll post pics when it's getting done, all I need to do is get the parts asap and get this goat rolling.....I did get a radio and the lower rocker panel molding for the driver's side. If anyone knows a good place to get my chrome rechromed and stainless buffed, let me know.
Thanks
Getting ready for summer cruisin' blondie67
PS> I'm so excited!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Not sure what they are called. 
2. I got mine from The Paddock, fit perfect.
3. A 1 piece would be best, but I was told you need to remove the body from the frame to get it on. I did the USA made 7 piece kit, not only do you get the three floor pieces, but you get the two gas tank braces just under the floor, and the two trunk to frame mounts too. Chances are if the trunks needs to be replaced, the rest of those pieces do to. Mine came from Classic Reproductions, (937)548-9839.
Look forward to seeing some pics Linda!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Randy, where did you go?*

Hey, I swear 05GTO had a reply this morning on my thread....:confused Just to let you know that the parts are ordered!!! Randy, you were right, the parts place is fast. They had them all in stock and they will ship today.
Thanks very much guys.
Rukee,
still waiting......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This morning I hit reply and had a phone call before I finished the post, when I hit the "submit reply" link I noticed Rukee had already replied with the same answers. 

Take some pictures and upload them here.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

As soon as my parts are here, my car's going in the shop. I will take pics along the way. I'm still waiting for Rukee's pics though. 
L


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The ones with no shirt on??


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

You remembered!:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 7 piece trunk replacement, my project was a little more extensive but should give a pretty good idea of what to expect.

The center and right sections are tacked into place while the wheelhouse is welded in;









This picture shows the amount of overlapping we used on the rear of the trunk;









Under the car!









Here is a picture of the trunk, if done properly you should not see the seams;









Picture of trunk!









Picture of refurbished beltline molding from The Parts Place


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That`s lookin real sweet Randy!! I must not have done it correctly as you can kinda see the seems in the trunk. I wasn`t able to get the seam sealer to lay down smooth.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy,
Boy that does look extensive. How were your behind the seat braces? Mine are rusted by where they hook to the back of the trunk. Is it better to find a parts car to take them out of? 
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> You remembered!:cool


Check your PMs. I`ll expect one back.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Randy,
> Boy that does look extensive. How were your behind the seat braces? Mine are rusted by where they hook to the back of the trunk. Is it better to find a parts car to take them out of?
> Linda


That area is not that visible, I would patch them. how is the trunk area below the rear window? The replacement trunk pan does not include that part of the trunk.



Rukee said:


> That`s lookin real sweet Randy!! I must not have done it correctly as you can kinda see the seems in the trunk. I wasn`t able to get the seam sealer to lay down smooth.


I used 3 different brands of seam sealer before I found one that applied easily and could be sanded.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I used 3 different brands of seam sealer before I found one that applied easily and could be sanded.


Do tell, I may just have to grind mine out and redue it. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Don't grind, just apply another coat on top of what you have.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s like pullin teeth!! :willy::willy:
What brand seam sealer did you find that was sandable??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> It`s like pullin teeth!! :willy::willy:
> What brand seam sealer did you find that was sandable??


I don't remember the name, I purchased it from an automotive paint store and it was in a tube that i used in my caulk gun. I would apply it over the seam and use a bondo blade to smooth it. Then sand it with 80 grit.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Randy*

Hey Randy,
I really appreciate the pics. I will print them if I can and take them to the body guy to make sure it's done properly. 
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Another body part*

Hey guys,
I went to take pics of the dash yesterday for a couple of dash restorers. I decided to check out the package tray and noticed that there may be rust under the cardboard but couldn't look at it very good. I bought the upper deck panel for behind the window, is there a piece I can buy to replace the metal under the cardboard? Or do I have to take one from another car? I'd like to get all my ducks in a row for my parts are arriving next week and I'm taking the car in. Would like to have all that is needed to make a smooth paint job, no surprises....
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The rusted areas on the rear seat brace and under the package tray may be an indication of a leak from the top of the rear window seal. Here is a picture I took of the same area during the restoration. I would check with your local junk yards.








I purchased a dash from Mr. G's Fasterens, they work on a core exchange.

The dash cluster I did myself, you can find the new lenses, the clock was purchased from The Parts Place on a core exchange. The speedometer was rebuilt, zeroed and calibrated locally.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*pics*

Hey Randy,
Exactly what I was talking about! My braces have rust on the bottoms. I know the bottom of the window is rusted out, but I haven't checked the top. It doesn't really matter at this point....it's all going to get fixed. I guess there isn't an aftermarket piece for this area?
Linda


----------

